# G&G



## Cherrij (Jan 30, 2013)

These are the babies that now live at my property and I get to train them and ride the older one.. The dark brown is 3, the bay is 5 and works nice.

Without further ado, there they are.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Beautiful! I could just gobble up that bay!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cherrij (Jan 30, 2013)

I keep going and giving them kisses, they are too sweet and too perfect for me to handle


----------



## Kayella (Feb 11, 2012)

Beautiful! Is there something wrong with the darker one's right eye? It looks a bit odd in a couple pictures.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AngieLee (Feb 20, 2011)

They are both beautiful! I do see what Kayella means about the eye though. It could just be the angle or the particular shots but it does look like the one eye has something wrong with it


----------



## Cherrij (Jan 30, 2013)

The right eye is gone. He had an accident and therefore sees only with the left one. However, it does not affect his life much, and he is fine with it.. doesn't mean that we love him less, he is perfect in every other way, so we don't really miss the other eye. 
Many other horses are not as confident and secure as he is with his one.


----------



## AngieLee (Feb 20, 2011)

that would explain it! I worked with a horse with only one eye once. he was a pretty successful harness racer, it was always weird because he had skin over the eye socket but it would move when he blinked. But he was a real nifty guy. I liked him.

i'm glad he's still confident  and that he still has someone to love him  he is quite the beauty!


----------



## Cherrij (Jan 30, 2013)

AngieLee said:


> that would explain it! I worked with a horse with only one eye once. he was a pretty successful harness racer, it was always weird because he had skin over the eye socket but it would move when he blinked. But he was a real nifty guy. I liked him.
> 
> i'm glad he's still confident  and that he still has someone to love him  he is quite the beauty!


I have known quite a few one eyed horses... this one tops them all.. apart from the ocasional bending over to see things, he is completely "normal".
We havent had him for long and we have loads of work, and also need to get more meat on his bones, both muscle and some fat, but that will come with time.. he has us, and a buddy and basically a living paradise.. the best part is, he comes to snuggle every time I got to their pastures!!!


----------



## Kayella (Feb 11, 2012)

Ohhh okay, poor guy! He's too cool for two eyes :wink: it's great that he can thrive with just one eye!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cherrij (Jan 30, 2013)

We had some photoshoots with the boys on sunday, our Teddy was fantastic, 






This is at the start of the shoot, the wee boy gets his portraits.. 
believe me, trying to fix his mane was not easy, and I need to try different techniques, this was horrible!!!









After the riding shoot he got to take a shower and relax in his field before the evening shoot


----------



## Cherrij (Jan 30, 2013)

Some more recent photos.. 
Just because they both are the love of my life.. even though I don't spend every waking minute with them, we are happy to meet every now and then through the day.. 









I increased the pasture again, as it has been so dry, that the grass just doesn't grow and I cannot cut enough fresh grass for them to feed extra.. 
However, this one is fun, the yellow weeds are bigger than both of the horses, and Grand is reaching for 17hh already.. I think.. 














Just because he can look so weird..
And he shines like a diamond. After rain the sun was keeping them warm, and they were just happy.. 
and update on him as well - I got him a bit underweight, untrained, slightly depressed. He is happy, gaining weight slowly (the vet said that its normal for him to be a bit ribby due to previous life and the fact that he is growing fast now), and he wasn't too energetic either. 
Now, I go to the field and he comes to say hi, to get some hugs and kisses. we can lunge in any type of halter, caveson or even a bridle already. 
He actually bothers Teddy to go for a few rounds in canter around the pasture, he jumps around and has some fun.. he enjoys life.. A huge baby that has finally found his hapiness and I hope for more later. 





















Teddy













enjoying life to its fullest.

Even though he is 3 and quite large, I am in no rush. We are working with lunging, getting used to things, putting things on, giving legs, trotting over poles and that kind of stuff.. 
Saddling will come later, and riding after this winter I think.. or maybe we wait exactly till he is 4.. no rush at all... I want him to love his life, he has been through enough..


----------



## barrelbeginner (Jan 31, 2012)

You.. ARE A WONDERFUL PERSON! Your horses are very lucky to have you!


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom (Jun 17, 2012)

Your boys are stunning, Cherrij!! I love love love them both!


----------



## MsLady (Apr 18, 2013)

They are beautiful, you are doing a great job!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cherrij (Jan 30, 2013)

Tonight Grand had just a lot of cuddles, but Teddy had to work with his owner. A little bit of dressage warm-up, and then their third jumping lesson!
They cleared 2 feet in the end and both were ecstatic! It is a massive achievement as Teddy had never jumped with a rider and the owner had never jumped with his horse  And they are doing great, plus many people had said that Teddy has problems and will never jump and never be a good horse to ride.. 
So everyone has hope again


----------



## Cherrij (Jan 30, 2013)

To back up the pictures with a little story.. 
both horses came cheaply to us. My friend bought Teddy aka Gvidons as a aproxx 2 yr old, malnurished, uncared for, completely neglected. they worked hard with him, and he now (5yrs old) is the gentlest horse I know, also the biggest clown. I am still suprised with him every day. Yesterday, he saw his owner and me sitting at the back of the house, bringing out tack, and planning the lesson, and he was just standing at the gate of the pasture and waiting. we take him out easily, he stands untied to be cleaned and tacked up, he basically just slept there. and yesterday the whole lesson went almost perfect.. 
yes, he still needs a lot of work, but he already has built a lot more muscle than he had, and also stamina. he used to run out of energy with simple w/t/c session in about 30 minutes.
yesterday they were working for about 70 minutes, and he wasnt even wet! So I am kinda proud of what I have achieved with them. Basically I care for both, train, feed, ride Teddy... 

Grand - 3 yrs old, lost his eye around march, this year, I got him in june. He was malnurished, untrained, a bit of a coward, Teddy bosses him around, he is not very confident, but I was almost squeeling with happiness when last time on the lunge he was rearing and jumping around. He finally has energy and love for life. There also I am on the right way. we are gaining weight slowly, (thats also why there are no side pictures etc, as I do not feel the need to listen to lectures about a skinny horse). The vet has said its normal, he is growing, from a slow growing breed, and showing a few ribs is even normal. plus his 3 yr fuglies don't have to be seen much. 
I am sure all those who have been accused of not caring for horses etc, especially after posting something online, understand me. 

They both are my best boys and I love them to bits.. every day I understand it more. Hopefully I will train myself up a bit too, and then I can compete a little too. Plan is simple dressage and maybe up to 2 ft jumping. I dont need more. dressage I could go further if both me and the horses can.
And yes, I plan to get trainers here for us too, at the moment we are all working on the basics that according to my trainer I am qualified enough to cover  
To please your, and mine, eyes more pretty pics


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

your horses look handsome Cherri 
good luck with them


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

I would take a horse like yours too


----------



## Cherrij (Jan 30, 2013)

I walked around today again, and between apple and flower photos, snapped some of my boys too... 






Only time within his 7 rolls where I managed to capture legs up 







He was really enjoying himself and felt slightly disturbed by our presence... so he turned his back afterwards.. 








baby eyes... 














they are both just too cute 







Flashy


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

awesome pictures of both your lovely horses 
enjoy them


----------



## Cherrij (Jan 30, 2013)

Thanks All of you for all the good words


----------



## TrailRiderr (Jul 10, 2012)

Wow, beautiful boys!!


----------



## Cherrij (Jan 30, 2013)

Today was fun 
I dont think I have to explain, try to caption them?


----------



## Cherrij (Jan 30, 2013)

I am not sure there is a point to even keep updates here, but I will give it another try. Or maybe I need my journal? even though I get a lot of pictures here too 


Anyway, we had ferrier day yesterday, Teddy does fantastic, as he has done all his life, Grand is still learning.
Last time 2 months ago, he was trying to kick, fall, not stand and all other things.. but we got his feet trimmer. (no, we could not wait till he was trained to stand as the hooves were breaking badly when we got him)
Then, I cannot train him to give me hind feet alone, as we have nowhere to tie safely at the moment, so we need 2 people, but Teddy's owner always cannot be bothered to work with Grands feet.. and maybe risk getting kicked. Ok, I can understand him, he has to work etc, but its kinda his horse too... 
But I worked with complete acceptance of my ruling in this house, Grand follows me like a puppy dog, listens to me, does what I ask. We can rise front legs with a tap of the stick, hind dont work like that yet, but I can touch him with a stick everywhere I want.. there is not a single spot were he will try to shove me away. 
So yesterday, at first he said "Nop, leave me alone, I don't want this man near my feet!"
2 seconds later first front leg is up, and everything is happening. The ferrier says he holds his legs quite nicely, lets him do the job, and there arent any problems. We put some antibiotics finally in his sore spot on the fetlock, but its almost gone anyway.. so in a few months on a healthy horse such spots heal even when you cannot get the medicine there (cannot get it there cuz its the blind hindleg and he is a bit wary about pain and people touching it)

So everything is great.
Need to ride today  and take more pictures


----------



## Cherrij (Jan 30, 2013)

No more pictures lately, as I have been running around with guests and friends, but it's always a nice feeling when you can go outside, go to the fence, and the horses come to you, and yours even says hello - sometimes he neighs sometimes just makes the other deeper sounds, that i forgot the name for 
And they both come to greet me.. its so nice.. and they LOVE hugs, they could stand there all day.. 

previously all horses I worked for were never that keen on human contact, I guess it could have been because they were stalled most of the time... these live outside all the time, the pasture is big enough, with lots of things to do, and even when Teddy sees me putting the tack out to get ready to work, he stands by the gate and waits  He likes it 

even though now I really need to make a flat arena, as the ground is too uneven, and work him on the lunge a lot, as he apparently has too little muscle and balance to work a canter right.... :/ so slightly put back, but we will get through it, just need to get a proper place to work in first.. a lot of groundwork will be good for him, some light riding for me, mainly trot with bending and poles.. 
a few small jumps along the way and we are still on the way to our aims.. this little horse will still show his potential..


----------



## SammysMom (Jul 20, 2013)

Oh, they are SO precious!! They look like the sweetest. And haha, that curly mane picture is hilarious


----------



## Cherrij (Jan 30, 2013)

SammysMom said:


> Oh, they are SO precious!! They look like the sweetest. And haha, that curly mane picture is hilarious


They are really sweet, today I made a quick "round pen" to make them work a little off the lungeline.. and they were very curious about what we are doing there, came for a lot of hugs, and Grand was waiting with my friend, checking her out whilst I worked with Teddy


----------



## Cherrij (Jan 30, 2013)

A teaser.... more pics later.. 

I am very very very proud of him...


----------

